# Size Matters?



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

Mel,

Here is a picture of the Everest compared to some other watches for a reference.










Larry


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks for the pic Larry, it is certainly different and has to be eyecatching - and yes, size matters!







I'm finding I like big watches, 38mm or above unless they are different/very nice dials or something like that. If I ever see one of these at the car boot sale (fleamarket you call them I think or trunk sale) then I would punt a pound or so for one. Mind you, chance would be a fine thing, eh?

Isn't this one of the benefits of forums like RLT - you see pics of things you would otherwise pass by and think nothing of, but someone like yourself "knows" what it is and brings it to your attention. And maybe, just maybe, some time you come across one


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

You just cant stop posting pictures of that very fine Everest.....can't blame you for that!









Nearly all the Hamilton electrics look a little small by today's standards







but there are a few exceptions like the Railroad ones and the Clearview:


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

mel said:


> Thanks for the pic Larry, it is certainly different and has to be eyecatching - and yes, size matters!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a terrific place to be Mel. I agree, it's all about exchanging information and knowledge.

You did bring up a good point regarding how styles have changed. Here is another photo










Today in my opinion this watch could be worn by a member of the opposite sex even though it was marketed as a mans watch approx. 50 years ago


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> You just cant stop posting pictures of that very fine Everest.....can't blame you for that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah..........kinda off topic (non-electric) but this is a small "boys" watch


----------



## SimonR (Mar 19, 2007)

Larry, I love the Caravelle. But what's the Doxa, is it a 600T?


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

SimonR said:


> Larry, I love the Caravelle. But what's the Doxa, is it a 600T?


You are correct. The Doxa is a 600T..........it is my "everyday" watch that I wear.


----------

